# Big Al's Scarborough Tent Sale



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Big Al Scar has a tent sale going.

Decent stuff. They have a 1/6 hp chiller, a lot of a AM pinpoint equipment pretty cheap (I bought 3 meters for $50 each) incl the Milwaukee ph controller (great if you are running a CA reactor - 2nd ph measure). There is a pretty cool looking aquatronics controller for $100. Lots of skimmers. They have this interesting external skimmer body for $120 - probably a great deal if you can adapt it. Also bunch of LED's and UV units.

Inside the store is a tax-free event on all stuff.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Tent sale also going on at Big Al's Mississauga location


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Bullet said:


> Tent sale also going on at Big Al's Mississauga location


I was there yesterday, there was no notice or anything about tent sale or no tax sale. Normally they put up the tent days in advance.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

loonie said:


> I was there yesterday, there was no notice or anything about tent sale or no tax sale. Normally they put up the tent days in advance.


I was there today 
Tent up 
Ready to go !


----------



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

*ph controller*

How much is the ph controller?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Matthew RJ said:


> How much is the ph controller?


$50 - its the Milwaukee one with the control on the outlet - no probe though.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

noy said:


> $50 - its the Milwaukee one with the control on the outlet - no probe though.


It's another 50 for the probe

ORP controller with probe $50

I saw someone grabbed a brand new SWC 160 skimmer for $175


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Other stuff - T5 bulbs for sale - all sizes - kind of no-name brands but if you are looking for a deep blue or purple/red supplementation probably fit the bill. They actually have the AM calcium monitor (no calibraton stuff though). There are probes for nitrate metre etc...

I got a complete aquatronics system for $150 - really bought it for the heck of it (like, I have an apex for both display tanks already - probably use it for the frag setup). It includes a main controller unit, adaptors/probes for ph, orp, salinity, dosing pump, ATO. The guy there basically let me pick out a complete system.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

They have an R/O system for $100, and I also saw XR-15 tank mounts for 49.99.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

noy said:


> Other stuff - T5 bulbs for sale - all sizes - kind of no-name brands but if you are looking for a deep blue or purple/red supplementation probably fit the bill. They actually have the AM calcium monitor (no calibraton stuff though). There are probes for nitrate metre etc...
> 
> I got a complete aquatronics system for $150 - really bought it for the heck of it (like, I have an apex for both display tanks already - probably use it for the frag setup). It includes a main controller unit, adaptors/probes for ph, orp, salinity, dosing pump, ATO. The guy there basically let me pick out a complete system.


This Aquatronics system is more sophisticated than I thought it would be - definitely easier to program multiple intervals than DA. The construction is very robust. For $150 - you can do ph monitoring (no ph probe though), ORP, salinity, temperature, ATO (only 1 sensor) and a 3 head doser.

They still have a few of the main units and various probes left. I fairly sure they will give a good price for it - nice way to pick up a decent controller.


----------

